# Can Hav's be considered "Manly"???



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

In my search for the perfect pooch, one of my husband's criteria is *"Will I be able to walk down the street with it"* Well not that my dearest has that much to say about the choice of our new baby but I will at least ask the question.
A bit of history - my husband has always had LARGE dogs and I, well I have always been a :tape: "cat person". Not my fault - kitties were all my parents allowed Now because of allergies our quest for a beloved pet has led us to the possibility of a Hav. 
But I digress...I have absolutely no problem with hair barrettes, doggie carriers, strollers, wash and set at the hairdressers etc. etc. but if you could see my husband (picture a line backer)...he's having a wee bit of a problem visualizing the new furball on the other end of a leash (and no, I haven't enlightened him on all the doggie accessories I have in mind :eyebrows: 
Any thoughts from the male owners in the forum? Or comments from the wives of these tough guys? How do you hold your heads high? Can my husband walk the dog and still be manly? eep: Will I have to resort to a spiked collar???

Pat


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is too funny!! Only advise I can give is #1 - dont tell him about the accesories until he falls in love = and #2 tell him that these dogs are 'CHICK MAGNETS" - My teenage boys and husband have learned that!!
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Remember the Movie "True Lies" with Arnold Schwarzenegger? He had a little Yorkie I think it was. I have no problem walking Radar. As long as he walks tough I'm cool with it......ound: I'm a big dog guy as well. I love big dogs because you can wrestle with 'em...Sheppards, Bull Mastiff's, Mountain Dogs...get right in there and then they pin you and then sit on ya then your done for.....ound: 

Derek


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Just send hubby out to play runlikehell with a Hav and watch him get outrun. My Nico could be a star running back - he can dodge and weave and fake, and then run through the legs of the linebackers. He's a manly man's dog. (OK, my husband doesn't think so, but Nico IS sturdy enough for rough play). And you may not what to bring this up, but these little guys are chick magnets.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DH was totally against small dogs. He is a big guy and couldn't picture himself walking this little furry thing. Now he says he wishes he knew about them when he was single.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pat, my boyfriend actually WAS a college football linebacker (6'4" and 300lbs) and he looks totally fine walking Kubrick. I do think it's funny when they wrestle on the floor since he is so much bigger than Kubrick, but no one has said anything so far.

Actually, the only thing my boyfriend has mentioned is that Kubrick is a definite chick magnet since he is stopped on the street very often when walking him by women cooing and petting Kubrick. I guess all you have to really worry about is jealousy on your part. ound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot about the "Chick Magnet Factor" that's a high selling point....real high selling point, like having a baby around. 

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Pat---My husband is a sporty/manly guy--golfer, tennis player, poker player, etc.---who really didn't want a dog at all (we hadn't owned one in 40 yrs of marriage, we loved cats). But, of course, he has fallen head over heels with Biscuit, and loves walking him. They are so cute together, my boys: Biscuit loves to jog on the leash with him, and when my husband comes home you should see the greeting he gets! So I'm sure your puppy will steal your husband's heart.

M. is also very reserved, but one day I actually heard him say to Biscuit "I love you" and I have teased him about that mercilessly. Since we have girl children, M loves that he's a boy. He might draw the line, though, at pink, strollers, and ribbons!  Have fun!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think Sam is a very "Manly" dog. It is my DH that tells me to put Sam's hair up so he can see. lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havanese really are what you make of them.They are the rough and tumble dogs that a man likes to play with it etc.and can feel macho about---but they can also sport hair barrettes and be carried around and snuggled like women like.They really are not the foo-foo type of dog your husband worries about!Alot of it,I personally think,depends on the coat in keep them in.If they are kept in a short clip,they would be easier maintained........long full coat gets you hair bows and lots of combing(usually not what the man wants to do).eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm sure I'll appreciate it more when Radar's bigger and has more hair and then he won't look too much like a small dog...maybe the chicks won't want to come around as much......... ....come back please...... 

Derek


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Pat, 
I will tell you from my experience. My husband and I have owned,showed, and bred Australian Shepherds for years, then due to some of my personal health problems I needed to slow down a bit (we still have our Aussies though). But, Because I love showing my own dogs, when I use to do professional handling I ended up with the sweetest havanese, I before this never would have dreamed of having a toy breed. So when i brought our first havie home my husband would put the though guy front on and crack jokes about the new "walking mop".
In the past years he has fallen so in love with the havies that i don't think he even thinks about looking like a wuss:biggrin1: These little guys find their way into almost anyone's heart.
Good luck:bounce:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat, I was in the same boat, DH always had big dogs and I always had cats. My DH is a big boy just like Lina's boyfriend 6'4" 270 lbs. it is truly amazing to watch these big guys go all mushy over these little dogs. Havs may be small but they are very sturdy and love to rough house like the big boys. My hubby fell so in love with Riley it was a breeze talking him into #2 (Monte) and now he is the one that wants a third..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My husband LOVES our girls. He's a linebacker type too. Havs don't have to be frou frou dogs unless you want them to be! They can play hard just like a big dog but when they are done, you can cuddle them! As for walking, these dogs are definitely date bait. They attract attention from everyone.

Susan


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*My DH was the same way...*

he wanted a big dog [he likes weimeraners...they're pretty to look at, but not at all for me]...he also wanted to go to the shelter like with did with our beagle Quincy....BUT he knew I would be the one with the dog 80% of the time so he left it up to me and the kids....I did all the research [DH has allergies; our pet peeves about Quincy were all the SHEDDING, barking and TAKING off on a scent].

He barely nodded when I would show him pics of havanese, etc. Kept saying it was up to me, yada yada....well....he LOVES Winston. They play fetch and run around. He loves that you can walk outside to talk to someone and the dog stays by your side. He loves petting him and not having a handful of fur! He loves that he can't reach the island or table and steal food [although Winston wishes he could :biggrin1: ]. He is SO EXCITED that Winston will swim! Bonus.

But ...he hasn't walked him yet by himself!

We have a boy too so no foo foo ribbons, etc. He does have a Mickey Mouse Hoodie! Can't wait til he can wear it this fall!
LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Too funny!!

LOL

My husband has always been a "big dog" guy himself, but he LOVES and ADORES Gucci, and she is quite the lil' lady, ribbons, rhinestone collars, and the whole 9 yards!

Honestly, there is only ONE harness/leash I have that he is embarrassed to use, because it is pink velvet with a butterfly on it! ound: SOOO...I bought a basic black harness and matching leash for my husband's use. This seems to make him happy.

Havanese are alot of fun!

What my husband loves about Gucci, is that she is a great watchdog and will bark if she hears someone pull up or at the door. I dont know if that is instinctive to all Havs, but he really encouraged it and she caught on to her job quickly.

But from what I can tell, pretty much all the men and husbands on the forum have fallen head over heels for these Havs!

Oh, and...keep the stroller-like purchases to yourself until AFTER he falls in love with your pup! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My hubby is the linebacker type. That is why puppy #1 was named "Brutus"--big name for a little dog. He walks the dogs every night and most of the neighbors know him as Brutus' Dad--and he is proud of it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

My hubby has always been adamant about NO yippie little leg-humpers!! We've had medium to large sized dogs before Rufus. He is absolutely head over heels about this dog! He practically pushes me out of the way to be the one holding him or walking him and get all the attention LOL! He tells me every day this is the best dog in the whole wide world! He's already pestering me for another one! LOL!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am in the same boat as many of you. I was a cat person and we have 2 cats. When I decided I wanted a dog, DH was not too thrilled. He had a golden retriever previously that he adored, but they are a lot of work. DH is a bit of a clean freak and goldens aren't the cleanest of dogs. All I heard about was big dog means big mess. So, I decided it was time to look into a small dog. He didn't love that idea either. When he heard no shedding, that helped. Then I sucked him into going to the breeder with me and it was love at first sight for him. I think he enjoys that Brady is a bit larger than the normal hav. He is a rough and tumble kind of boy. Brady loves to play ball and get dirty too, so that helps. Brady is definately a daddy's boy. My husband is a lifter and is at the gym every day, so he too was concerned about how he would look with a small dog. I did promise him no bows or cutesy stuff. I also promised no clothes (this one is kind of hard). He did let me get Brady a coat for the winter though and he even puts it on him. I just dress him up with cute collars and leashes. My husband walks him every day and just loves him to pieces!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, I forgot to mention to be prepared for your husband to fall so much in love with you new puppy that he will be jealous of the attention your Hav will give you! Kubrick does this really cute thing when I'm either sitting on the couch or lying down where he lays his head on my chest as close as he can to my face and then stares into my eyes while I pet him. It is SO sweet. After about a minute, he will then give me a lick before he heads off to play or sleep (he prefers to sleep next to me rather than on me). My boyfriend has been trying really hard to get Kubrick to do this to him but so far no luck. He is definitely a Mama's boy, but my boyfriend wishes he was a Daddy's boy! 

They really do creep into your heart!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my, Lina. That is what happened in our house, too. My hubby was jealous of the attention that Brutus paid to me so we got #2 so he could have a dog, too. As it turns out, they each enjoy whatever individual attention we each give them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK- I think I can answer this--- I have allergies, I never even looked at allergy friendly dogs (bishons, poodles, etc) because I. a girl, a girly girl at that never wanted a sissy dog. When I met my husband, he had always had animals, lots of cats and big dogs. Well cats were out --haaahhhchuuuu! And then my brothers family got a Havanese. Little Lucy was unlike any small dog I had ever met. We did a month long allergy test with Lucy--- yeah NO sneezes. and we fell in love with this wonderful breed that I like to say is part Dog, part cat, and part human. We proceeeded to find a breeder. 

Convincing your husband will not be a problem, in my experience men really seem to like and protect these little babies. But here are a few tips:

When describing your Hav to others in front of your husband - refer to it as looking like a miniature Old English Sheepdog (much more manly than bishons or shih tzu's) 

wait til Halloween til you buy your first dog out fit, maybe it's just a collar and tell your husband it's just a costume. 

When looking for your breeder, you can look for breeders that breed to the upper end of the standard. We purposely looked for slightly larger Havs than the standard as pets-- Jasper is 16 lbs and Cash at 8 months is wopping 17lbs. 

And all you really have to do is Hav Hubby meet a Havanese in person. One meeting and he's a gonner. 

ps. I now also love bishons and poodles too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes, it doesn't take long for a man to fall in love with a Havanese. They really aren't "foo foo" dogs, but are quite sturdy guys and gals. My husband loves to hold the leash when we take Maddie for a walk. He practically fights me to have her sit on *his* lap when we go to Starbucks for coffee. After our first Havanese passed away, one of the first things he said was, "When we get another dog, it *will* be a Havanese, right?:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, take hubby to visit a breeder  OR to meet a Havanese in real life.

I agree on waiting on buying clothes! I am about to make Gucci a Mink coat (faux) for the winter months.. My husband will probably have a heartattack! ound: Even though, it shouldn't surprise him. He knows how I am. hehe.

Kara


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

I worried about what my husband would think too. Then he met one and thinks they are really neat. Of course I had an advantage, good friends of ours just got a Chiuahua(sp?) puppy so anything was going to seem more manly than their purse dog. They really are just so solid which I like since I have smaller kids.

Just show him the video of Leeann's Riley in the Fromm dog food thread--that is one big bag of food. No froo froo there.

Kim


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

This is all good good advice. Hmmm a small English Sheepdog. I think we're getting somewhere now. And the several posts regarding the Chick Magnet factor. Yup, I can already see the wheel turning in his head. :hail: Not to mention my 16 year old son who had a meltdown when he realized I was researching poodles at one point  Yes, yes I can see I am going to have to play my cards right - oops, trick them - oops, no no show them the way. Yes yes. :thumb: 

Pat


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband wanted a newfoundland when we got Dora! He is head over heels with her, more so than my maltese because Dora is less demanding and more sturdy and enjoys playing tug of war. I have to tell you though, this last winter Jim went and bought Dora a black fur coat with rhinestone buttons! He also tries to put in top knots on her... they look silly but he likes to see her face too. But after we watched the frisbee dog competition on ESPN with friends who told jim he needed a real dog.... 2 days later I come home and Dora can catch a small frisbee! Whenever anyone says sissy dog, all he has to do is show her wall of ribbons! I also think Dora isn't your typical sissy dog, she likes rough tug of war, she likes to get dirty, and she hates carrying bags!

Amanda


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*manly dog*

We have always had Great Danes so were very used to large dogs...When we picked up pete at the airport, it took 30 extra minutes to get him because the airport staff had him out playing with him while we were waiting and they were all men...Pete came out of the crate fetching. He will fetch for hours on end...much to the delight of my husband and when you have had one of those awful days, all you have to do is sit with your hav for a while and all that disappears. We now have 3 and many nights I have found my manly man sitting in the middle of the floor being smothered by havs...
ps. don't spend too much on accessories until you see if you will be able to use them. our dogs can rip any barrette out of their hair in under 2 minutes...no cute fru fru stuff at our house, their choice not ours...Susan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pat,
Once your 17 year old son finds himself absolutely surrounded by adoring females he'll want you to get more Havs.
We went to Carmel with friends once and my husband finished lunch early and took the girls for a walk. Pretty soon our friend Kirk finished his lunch and figured he'd catch up with Steve, if he could find him. Kirk looked out the window and said, "I'll bet that's him" when he saw a crowd on the corner. Sure enough, Steve and the girls were in the middle of the crowd!

Susan


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM BEFORE I PURCHASED RACQUET. HE IS A BIG HAV
AND MY HUSBAND ADORES HIS SIZE, 16 POUNDS AT 6 MONTHS. HE IS VERY STURDY SO MY HUSBAND CAN WALK AND RUN FAST. HE IS ALSO A GOOD LOOKING GUY SO MY HUSBAND GETS LOTS OF COMMENTS ABOUT HIM AND OF COURSE IS WILD ABOUT HIS BOY...JUST WAIT,,,,YOUR HUBBY WILL FALL IN LOVE.
ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Our Izzy is just over 7 lbs. and my 6 foot husband LOVES her! He walks her, plays on the floor with her, etc. Zoey is about 12 pounds and she will play fetch all day long and is better at it than our lab ever was! These are the best dogs EVER!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to laugh, my husband was also a big dog fan. He wanted a lab and refered to them as "real dogs." I have allergies so I knew a Lab was not gonna work. I talked him into a Havanese and he is hooked. He has no problem walking them and has even told me thanks for talking him into these guys. He has so much fun playing w/them and you should see the greeting he gets when he comes home from work.
I love them because they are such sturdy little dogs. I didn't want a little one that shivered when the temp dropped below 70*, or might snap a leg if it jumped off the couch. Our two are little rough necks. I'm sure your hubby will fall in love.


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

My boyfriend was anti small dogs when we met, but loves my two little Havs now he knows them. He's more than happy to walk them and take them out in public. Here are a few pics of him with my girls.

Christine


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Christine,

Thanx for the pics. Who has the bigger smile, your boyfriend or your sweetie pooch? Too cute.  

Pat


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Nancy, your Emma & Oscar look like twins!! Beautiful!

Pat, from all these responses, I am guessing you are getting the idea, that manly men love these guys too!!! He will not be sorry!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! What a response to your question, Pat! 

I can only say great things about having Havanese and hubby loving them SO much! I was the one who didn't want frou frou dogs. "Toy" breed? I dont' think so !!! hmmmmm...... well...... that was one reason why the Havs were first on my list. They are tough, little dogs and love to play and follow the family around. When we got Sammy, our 2nd, at 7.5 months last March, it was ME that was so very worried because he is quite small compared to Ricky. I am not a fan of tiny dogs, but I can't call our boys 'tiny' nor delicate. Perfect! 

Your hubby will LOVE your pup to bits. All this advice can't be wrong.  

So??????? When are you picking one up?? eace:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My DH did not want another dog of any kind. It took my Smarty a very short time to win him over. He goes to her first when he come in, loves the fact she now barks to let me know he is home. With their playful additude and the RLH you wil have no trouble with a manly dog regret.


----------



## havaman (Aug 5, 2007)

Pat, don't worry, i'm a manly man, and my little guys are tough as nails. I grew up with the meanest, biggest dogs on the planet. Plus i had 15 cats and a couple of pigs and 50 or so chickens.(and also i'm from the deep south. I'm not supposed to like fooofy dogs). I thought...I don't want NO SISSY DOG! But when i kept my wife's brother's hav, it was the coolest dog i've met under 16 pounds. Lots of spunk, lots of licking, lots of big dog stuff (sturdy). The cool thing about Havs is that they have big dog personalities. When we walk a mile in the mornings they stride with their heads high & their tails curled over their backs. Looking down at them strutting their stuff, puts hair on my chest!!!
 havaman


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

havaman said:


> Pat, don't worry, i'm a manly man, and my little guys are tough as nails. I grew up with the meanest, biggest dogs on the planet. Plus i had 15 cats and a couple of pigs and 50 or so chickens.(and also i'm from the deep south. I'm not supposed to like fooofy dogs). I thought...I don't want NO SISSY DOG! But when i kept my wife's brother's hav, it was the coolest dog i've met under 16 pounds. Lots of spunk, lots of licking, lots of big dog stuff (sturdy). The cool thing about Havs is that they have big dog personalities. When we walk a mile in the mornings they stride with their heads high & their tails curled over their backs. Looking down at them strutting their stuff, puts hair on my chest!!!
> havaman


Awwww..... Michael! That is so sweet!

Um..... I mean........ er..... it's so manly of you to share your opinion!! Yeah, that's it.  lol

Nah, you know what I mean! It's one thing for most of us women to explain how our hubbies feel, but when you guys post about your own reactions to owning a Havanese, it has more meaning. Thanks for sharing that! I know my hubby feels the same way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a big crush on Havaman... He's so sensitive in a rough and tumble, good ol' boy kinda way. I remember the first day we had Jasper he just stared down at him and said "I didn't think I would think he would be so cute"

and then once when he didn't know I was looking he was walking past Jas in his pen and he stoppped and patted him and so sweetly said "I love you little boy." 

But then of course he Jumped in his truck and grabbed two six packs and stayed out all night with the boys gambling and watching football and eating pork rinds.... LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My big, manly DH turned to me one day and said, "did you ever think you could love a dog so much?" as he was hugging and kissing Kodi.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine says it all the time - he just LOVES these dogs!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

This has been GREAT advice. As we speak, my DH has returned home from a 4 day trip. Sleeping away the afternoon - and as I'm reading over these responses, I have to admit that I'm envisioning one (or perhaps two?) sweeties (puppies, okay?) lying on top of him. Yes, I think that it won't be as difficult as I thought. Although tough on the outside, he's a total marshmallow on the inside. He doesn't know it yet, but he *NEEDS* puppy love!!!!!!!!!!! Thanx guys!! :biggrin1: :biggrin1: :biggrin1:

Pat:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwwww. Don't you just love these big tough guys with their fluffy little dogs. There's nothing sexier than a father and his child be it human or furry. 

By the way (just in case rumors are starting) I was kidding about DH gambling, drinking and eating pork rinds, he doesn't even own a truck...yet


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, I bet you got more than you bargained for with this thread!!ound: Maybe you should show hubby all of our responses!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I'll print them off now. He already thinks I'm :crazy: . "What are you doing on the computer now, hon? What's that you're looking at now, hon? heheh. If only he know. That's it... I'll print 'em off. Put them somewhere where he'll 'accidentally'  find them. So if he reads them but doesn't know that I know that he knows that I know that he uuuh- oh yes, he's read them then it's all good! Right? Right??? Gosh it's tough being cute, adorable and loving to my DH sometimes. :angel: :evil: :evil: whoops I meant :angel: :angel: 

Pat


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Wow! What a response to your question, Pat!
> 
> I can only say great things about having Havanese and hubby loving them SO much! I was the one who didn't want frou frou dogs. "Toy" breed? I dont' think so !!! hmmmmm...... well...... that was one reason why the Havs were first on my list. They are tough, little dogs and love to play and follow the family around. When we got Sammy, our 2nd, at 7.5 months last March, it was ME that was so very worried because he is quite small compared to Ricky. I am not a fan of tiny dogs, but I can't call our boys 'tiny' nor delicate. Perfect!
> 
> ...


I know, I know - research...research....research This is sooo difficult. I can't stand hearing babies cry, ever ever ever. How the heck am I supposed to be strong when I get near a puppy?? I will be strong. I will listen to the members of the forum. I will do my homework. I will not steal anyone else's Hav. I will listen to the members of the forum. Come over to the dark side.... Oops, sorry - watched Star Wars last nite..heheh

Tah,
Pat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You're a hoot, Pat! I'm so happy you found this forum and are fitting right in. We can be a crazy bunch of Hav addicts here........ sometimes..... ! lol


----------

